# looking for an open spot to inshore fish



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have had a few 2coolers allow me to fish with them a couple times when they had an open spot in their boat. I'll be glad to pay half of the boat gas for the day, bait if needed, and help out afterward with cleanup, and fish cleaning. I've got all my own tackle, boat, wade, or surf.

If you don't want to fish alone and have a spot, I can fish almost any day you're going this month or in August. Thanks for the consideration.

two 8 one- 7 nine 6- seven 4 eight 6
[email protected]
John Watts
C.A.S.T.


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

C.A.S.T. said:


> I have had a few 2coolers allow me to fish with them a couple times when they had an open spot in their boat. I'll be glad to pay half of the boat gas for the day, bait if needed, and help out afterward with cleanup, and fish cleaning. I've got all my own tackle, boat, wade, or surf.
> 
> If you don't want to fish alone and have a spot, I can fish almost any day you're going this month or in August. Thanks for the consideration.
> 
> ...


Sorry, looking to meet up anywhere to fish Galveston down thru Matagorda. Helps to know where a person can go.
Thanks


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

*friday?*

I may take the boat out friday weather permitting. I launch out of the kemah boat ramp. Waddaya think?
Pete


----------



## Cowboydiver (Jun 18, 2012)

I fish out of Freeport if your interested PM me.


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

